# First attempt at Pictures - Front Plate



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

For some time now I've been viewing various pictures on the site, which has led to ideas for some much needed accessories e.g. an appropriately sized plate for the front....

ValBoo was kind enough to send me some pictures (and instructions) of his personally created plate. Unfortunately, my skill-set does not match his, so I set about having something made at a Graphics Art & Sign Shop. Below are some pictures (my first attempt) of the outcome :



As you can see, I had 2 made - 1 is never enough - note the reflection from the chrome lettering.



These 2 pictures were taken on Friday - right after I got them.



Guess what I did first thing this morning ? Install - after the 5 days of rain finally ended here.



I used black gyproc screws, backed by rubber, to "downplay" the mounting.



Close up view.

The plate is made of an aluminum product, 2mm thick, and has a slight "give" to it to allow for the minor curve. The manufacturer claims a 10 year durability.

That's covered with a black vinyl, to which is applied the (cut from) chrome logo. The lettering was digitized and cut out using the computer and some fancy piece of cutting equipment attached to the computer.

On top of that, a clear coat vinyl was applied (for protection) and they even drilled it for mounting (I had made a template for them to go by). They also "rounded" the 2 upper corners.

All 3 types of the vinyl (black, chrome & clear) have a manufacturers suggested durability of 6 years.

I'm quite happy with the outcome and am glad to have finally filled the "void". Next step is to get the bumper inserts from Cloud Rider (on order).

While chatting with the sign guy, I told him about the forum and the fact that I would be posting some pictures. He agreed to save the work-up that he did in case other members might be interested. 

If anyone is, just let me know - PM on the Forum or direct to my email.

If this picture business works, I'll post some pics in the "sticky" - after the Cloud Rider stuff is installed.

Cheers = Roger

P.S. special thanks to the guys who wrote the "Pictures for Dummies" book in response to my earlier request ......


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

VERY Nice Roger :thumbup: 

I wish we had the same road regulations in Australia where we didn't need to have a front number plate displayed.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

That is so cool !

I like your X-Trail paint color, and the plate is superb:

Its like looking at my own X-Trail :thumbup: !










Good, I see that you had no problem in hosting pictures


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*My Front - X-Trail*

As soon as I upload my images... I will have my front plate as well... sigh.. I wish I had more time!!!



Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey Marc - 

we're almost twins ! You do need a sun roof deflector though - I got mine at the dealer, installed for $76.34 (tax in).

The plate looks good because of your creativity - I trust you believe in the saying "imitation is the sincerest form of flattery".....

As for the pics, It turned out to be a lot less complicated that I had imagined - - the tips/directions that I got were very helpful.

Hey Stephen - 

have been waiting for the pics for your front plate.... I contacted the guy you mentioned (twice) and got no reply - so I went in another direction.... Your ride probably has other mods since your last pics - look forward to seeing them.

Later = Roger


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Plate and Grill*

Here is the front end of mine!











Stephen


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

Man yall are lucky. That's the spot where my front license plate goes. And it's required by law. So i can't put anything else there....


----------



## lamo (Aug 27, 2005)

SCHESBH: I'm loving the grill that you have! 


It is a pity that the road rules here in Australia require a front number plate, so as far as myself and Aussietrail are concerned, we will have to settle with personalised number plates. Unfortunately "XTRAIL" is already taken


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

VERY nice, Stephen. The chrome surround makes it stand out. Th CR stuff completes the picture very nicely.......

Cheers = Roge


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*License plate*

I coated the plate with several coats of UV Protection Clear Coat as well. The plate and frame are from the same site in the U.S. that made it for me. It looks great with the other items installed.

Stephen


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Nice plates Guys 

Grill is looking good Stephen :thumbup:


----------



## XtrailRookie (May 17, 2005)

Stephen,
Good taste in grills. you got the same as mine.
I noticed that you didn't install the bottom part. Was that your choice or was it due to the bottom spoiler that you have? I think that it would look awesome to have the bottom part installed, if possible.
I wish I could install the front plate like Rogers and yours. Unfortunately, I can't do it here in Ontario.
Rookie


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Bottom Plate*

I would love to install the bottom plate but it would not fit with the spoiler/guard. I contacted again this morning CloudRider about it... and they said that if they get more request for it they will make it but as of now they do not have it. It still looks great and they loved it at CloudRider... I sent them a picture! 

As for the front plate... it came out well and I am glad that I had it made!

Stephen





XtrailRookie said:


> Stephen,
> Good taste in grills. you got the same as mine.
> I noticed that you didn't install the bottom part. Was that your choice or was it due to the bottom spoiler that you have? I think that it would look awesome to have the bottom part installed, if possible.
> I wish I could install the front plate like Rogers and yours. Unfortunately, I can't do it here in Ontario.
> Rookie


----------



## SCHESBH (May 25, 2004)

*Front Plate Pic*

Here is the actual plate without any frame












Stephen


----------



## Canada's Far East (Jun 15, 2005)

The quality looks excellent - I'm surprised the maker did not to pick up any additional business from this forum....

OR did you "patten protect" the design ? LOL


----------

